# Me and the Sherman 8 in GUITAR WORLD MAGAZINE! (Article and Video!)



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 4, 2009)

This could techincally go in both here and the 7 string forum, but I always post on here. 

This is the article and the video. I dont have a lisp, but however the video was recorded it sounds like I do, haha. Enjoy. 







www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T27HpI6RKU


----------



## darren (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow... congratulations!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 4, 2009)

i heard no lisp, only badass guitar playin


----------



## renzoip (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome, simply awesome!!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 5, 2009)

haha, thanks a lot guys!

if someone could help me out posting the actual video in this thread, would appreciate it. I posted the link like all the videos, and for some reason it didn't come up this time! thanks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool stuff man! Must have made sherman proud


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this stuff, Chris!


----------



## darren (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## st2012 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just saw this on myspace, great stuff man. It's cool to see ya'll getting this kind of exposure. Looking forward to the new album later this month!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats! It's nice to see more ERGs making it into publications like Guitar World. I think Chris Broderick made a video for Guitar World once that they never released because he was using a 7-string.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 5, 2009)

you're right, he did. it was that nuts two handed tapping VI V I thing on a 7 string. 
I think its because it was for "betcha can't play this" and ours was a lesson on one 
of our songs. Probably why. 

Still think they should have put it in anyway, kids would have crapped themselves, haha.


----------



## MFB (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats man

In an off topic matter, it's terrifying how much you look like a skinny version of my cousin


----------



## canadianmetal89 (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry dude but you seem like a total douche. I like the other guy alot better.

you:yeah i have mike sherman 8 string small penis 
other dude:yeah i have a guitar, its cool i like to play it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> sorry dude but you seem like a total douche. I like the other guy alot better.
> 
> you:yeah i have mike sherman 8 string small penis
> other dude:yeah i have a guitar, its cool i like to play it.



He said he owned a Mike Sherman guitar and tried to help a luthier get his name out? Must be a douchebag


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 5, 2009)

I took it more the way of trying to give Mike the credit he deserved than being a braggy douche about it. Sherman is a well known name around here, but most people who subscribe to GW have likely never even heard of him.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> other dude:yeah i have a guitar, its cool i like to play it.



haha, whatever you say man, he didn't say a single word out of your so called "quote". 

he was actually suppose to say "I play a Custom Shop John Petrucci Ernie Ball Family Reserve 7 String"... but somehow none of us realized he didn't say it. But you're right, he's a rad dude and great guitar player, I have know him since elementary school days.

You guys dont have to defend me. You guys know whats up, some people just need forums to work on their keyboard ninja skills like I use to do when I was 12. 

All you dudes rock and I like sharing my life accomplishments with you guys and keeping up to date with the extended range community!


----------



## Variant (Feb 5, 2009)

Instant win for both Scale The Summit, and the mighty Mike Sherman.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, our boy done good!

Great video as well!


----------



## TREYAZAGHTOTH (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey bro.. You've done the ss.org community and your self proud..
Once again I consider myself lucky and privileged to be part of this community.
keep rocking.. and keep posting!!

Hey bro.. You've done the ss.org community and your self proud..
Once again I consider myself lucky and privileged to be part of this community.
keep rocking.. and keep posting!!


----------



## El Caco (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome stuff Chris


----------



## tr4c3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Saw this as soon as I picked up the issue. I remember seeing you on myspace all the time, awesome playing man, awesome guitar!


----------



## somn (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats man I wonder what mike will say


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats man,super video and nice explenation.
I am Excited to get my 8 finally ,and I will tune it allmost the same!


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> sorry dude but you seem like a total douche. I like the other guy alot better.
> 
> you:yeah i have mike sherman 8 string small penis
> other dude:yeah i have a guitar, its cool i like to play it.




lol is this serious?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 5, 2009)

Which issue is it exactly? Is it the one with Angus Young on the cover?


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Feb 5, 2009)

Sweet stuff man, good luck in the future! Hope you guys make it big!


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Well done Chris and Travis! Everytime I hear your stuff I like it more and more. I know it has been posted, but isnt your album available very shortly? I'd like to hear a whole lot more.

Edit - Found it - I'll be picking this up as soon as it is out. 

Both on the upcoming release, "Carving Desert Canyons", out Feb 17th.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 5, 2009)

wtf is lisp


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lisp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## msherman (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats Chris & Travis. It`s good seeing you guys getting the recognition you deserve. You couldn`t ask for better timing on that feature/lesson release with the new record coming out. Wishing you the best of success.

PS; I don`t hear a lisp...it`s all in your head, Dude


----------



## Rommel (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats Chris and Travis.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW! Very happening, didn't hear a lisp either... Please, let us know when the CD is available?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats man! Thats pretty bad ass!


----------



## Crucified (Feb 5, 2009)

nice work. i like the tapping riff too


----------



## nedheftyfunk (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats dudes. Great, interesting piece of music. Excellent lesson too.


----------



## canadianmetal89 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> he was actually suppose to say "I play a Custom Shop John Petrucci Ernie Ball Family Reserve 7 String"... but somehow none of us realized he didn't say it. But you're right, he's a rad dude and great guitar player, I have know him since elementary school days.



but he didn't. even tho that is a MUCH sexier guitar. all he said was i have a 7 string. i just think the part about you sucking shermans dick for a guitar coulda been left out.

other than that good job on gettin in GW.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> but he didn't. even tho that is a MUCH sexier guitar. all he said was i have a 7 string. i just think the part about you sucking shermans dick for a guitar coulda been left out.





Chris Letchford in the video said:


> I play an 8 string Mike Sherman guitar and i have it tuned for 8 strings from low to high. It's B E A D G b e g.




Can you point out the bit where he's sucking shermans dick please?


Seriously...............


Oh wait, was it the bit where he says the luthiers name? Does that constitute "sucking dick"?




If that's your logic i think we all know who the dick is.





Gaz


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> but he didn't. even tho that is a MUCH sexier guitar. all he said was i have a 7 string. i just think the part about you sucking shermans dick for a guitar coulda been left out.
> 
> other than that good job on gettin in GW.



Seriously shut the fuck up, and stop trying make a big fucking deal about it, If you were in his place you'd probably do the same thing and try to help out a Small Business. 

As far as the JP being sexier, everyone is entitled to their opinions no matter how  they are.

Back on a Positive note: Congrats guys.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on the GW feature!!.. and great tapping.. i'm definitely interested in hearing some more of your music!


----------



## msherman (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> but he didn't. even tho that is a MUCH sexier guitar than my Loomis. all he said was i have a 7 string. i just think the part about me making an ass out of myself coulda been left out of this thread.
> 
> other than that good job on gettin in GW.




Fixed


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Feb 5, 2009)

^^  once again Mike delivers


----------



## Crucified (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> but he didn't. even tho that is a MUCH sexier guitar. all he said was i have a 7 string. i just think the part about you sucking shermans dick for a guitar coulda been left out.
> 
> other than that good job on gettin in GW.



get the fuck out of here you fucking youtube scumbag.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 5, 2009)

All I have to say, if there were any hopes to sell CD's with this thread, you have succeeded. I will definitely be buy a Scale the Summit disc soon (probably both of them), and snagging one of those blue t-shirts. Yay for considering us large fucks who need XXL's!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> but he didn't. even tho that is a MUCH sexier guitar. all he said was i have a 7 string. i just think the part about you sucking shermans dick for a guitar coulda been left out.
> 
> other than that good job on gettin in GW.



if every there was a time for a mod to ban someone, ban this fuck head loser.

congrats chris a travis, you guys kick ass


----------



## Apophis (Feb 5, 2009)

CONGRATS


----------



## cyril v (Feb 5, 2009)

canadianmetal89 said:


> but he didn't. even tho that is a MUCH sexier guitar. all he said was i have a 7 string. i just think the part about you sucking shermans dick for a guitar coulda been left out.
> 
> other than that good job on gettin in GW.



wtf, did you watch a different video than me or what? Is the thing you're talking about anything but where he said it was a Mike Sherman guitar and said the tuning? You're acting as if it was a damned infomercial!! lol 

It's a damned guitar magazine, if you watch other lessons and stuff other guitar players usually talk about their gutiars a lot longer than that... and those are usually just normal production guitars. In the case of a custom guitar, I actually expected there to be a lot more explanation of such an exotic looking guitar. wtf, get of the internet for a while.


----------



## Fred (Feb 5, 2009)

I  StS. Congrats!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats TEECHA!


----------



## ander09 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 5, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> All I have to say, if there were any hopes to sell CD's with this thread, you have succeeded. I will definitely be buy a Scale the Summit disc soon (probably both of them), and snagging one of those blue t-shirts. Yay for considering us large fucks who need XXL's!



hell... some of our shirts go all the way to 4XL!

and thanks guys!

on another note...
my Sherman 8 is nice enough to throw out a bj, but I decided that for that guitar, I would just pay for it.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 5, 2009)

Probably for the best, Chris . 

Congratulations on owning a gorgeous eight string and on appearing in Guitar World. For me, they would both be tremendous life achievements .


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 5, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> hell... some of our shirts go all the way to 4XL!
> 
> and thanks guys!
> 
> ...



Can't blame you, Shermans are hella tight.

Also whoever banned that little shit thank you


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 5, 2009)

Holy crap! Nice stuff man 

I don't suppose you're on itunes are you? I'd check but my computer crashed and I'm using my parents for likely all weekend so I have no itunes


----------



## st2012 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Also whoever banned that little shit thank you


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Holy crap! Nice stuff man
> 
> I don't suppose you're on itunes are you? I'd check but my computer crashed and I'm using my parents for likely all weekend so I have no itunes



We are, the current album "Monument" has been. The new album will definitely be on there.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 5, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> We are, the current album "Monument" has been. The new album will definitely be on there.



Sweet man, as soon as I can I'll download it 

If you don't mind me asking, how much do bands like Summit even get per album sale on itunes? I've heard it's like virtually nothing


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Sweet man, as soon as I can I'll download it
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much do bands like Summit even get per album sale on itunes? I've heard it's like virtually nothing



We actually get a good amount from our self release, but obviously the label release would be next to nothing. If you want to get a hard copy of the cd from our online store the day its out, we would benefit more from that. Plus we always send out a free scale the summit bottle opener, tour poster and 5 stickers. So its a good deal for the buyer.


----------



## larry (Feb 5, 2009)

damn chris. i am proud of you .... 
i remember listening
to monument back in the day, and asking myself why 
STS hadn't been picked up by a label yet...
nice work. hope to catch a STS show in
tampa.

congrats.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow !! nice article there !!! canit wait cant wait !! how many days more for the record off for release??


----------



## renzoip (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got the monument album. It's awesome. Can't wait for the new one to come out. Keep up the awesome songs!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 6, 2009)

larry said:


> damn chris. i am proud of you ....
> i remember listening
> to monument back in the day, and asking myself why
> STS hadn't been picked up by a label yet...
> ...



Thanks man, we use to joke around about signing with Prosthetic back in the day, since we thought they would never sign an instrumental band. Its a pretty funny story how that worked out. 



hanachanmaru said:


> Wow !! nice article there !!! canit wait cant wait !! how many days more for the record off for release??



12 days my friend. Feb 17th!



renzoip said:


> I just got the monument album. It's awesome. Can't wait for the new one to come out. Keep up the awesome songs!



Awesome, glad to hear that. 


We have been getting all great reviews for the new album as well. The last one I found today was a 9.6 out of 10. 
You guys can read that here, 
Thrash Mag Review


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice video, I failed trying to play it



ChrisLetchford said:


> 12 days my friend. Feb 17th!



Same date as the Conducting from the Grave album, I don't know if my CD player will be able to handle all the shred


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 6, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> hell... some of our shirts go all the way to 4XL!



I used to make them that big when I was in a band and making the merch. I understood the need for large size, and they always went fast. 4XL is too huge for me. XXL is a little wide on me, but I am tall not fat (well, maybe a little pudge around the edges). I need the shirt for the extra length, and many bands just sell XL's these days. I can fit into them usually, but sometimes I get a bad XL that shrinks funny and is like a mid drift on me. That, or like the slimfit XL Human Abstract shirt they sent me. No where did it say slimfit on the site. Quite snug on me.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 6, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> I used to make them that big when I was in a band and making the merch. I understood the need for large size, and they always went fast. 4XL is too huge for me. XXL is a little wide on me, but I am tall not fat (well, maybe a little pudge around the edges). I need the shirt for the extra length, and many bands just sell XL's these days. I can fit into them usually, but sometimes I get a bad XL that shrinks funny and is like a mid drift on me. That, or like the slimfit XL Human Abstract shirt they sent me. No where did it say slimfit on the site. Quite snug on me.



I hear ya. Im 6'4" and wear medium shirts, and sometimes I'll get a band shirt and it will shrink in the height only... mid drifting all the way. It looks ridiculous. I found that Fruit Of The Loom "Best" band shirts are the best for us tall guys.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 6, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> I hear ya. Im 6'4" and wear medium shirts, and sometimes I'll get a band shirt and it will shrink in the height only... mid drifting all the way. It looks ridiculous. I found that Fruit Of The Loom "Best" band shirts are the best for us tall guys.



6'4" and you wear medium, dude i'm the same height and i need to wear XL's, and i'm not even fat


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 6, 2009)

wow, I saw that in my GW this month!! I didnt know fellow ss.org members were them though!!! congrats!!!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 7, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> 6'4" and you wear medium, dude i'm the same height and i need to wear XL's, and i'm not even fat




yeah, I'm a lanky guys


----------



## Heeboja (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm close to 190 cm tall and I wear medium and Large clothes. And I'm skinny as Paul Gilbert is and Petrucci Was. 

That aside, nice for you to get some public appearance as you truly deserve it. Really nice playing and sweet melodies. Good luck for the future!

salutations from the north.


----------



## Chritar (Feb 7, 2009)

im ashamed i dont own monument still when the new records out ill order both and a search... ive been diggin the tunes since before crossing the ocean had that little clean intro, definately lookin forward to the new one


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> 6'4" and you wear medium, dude i'm the same height and i need to wear XL's, and i'm not even fat



lol im 6'6 xl or xxl all the way.

what annoys me is that most of the time the bigger shirts are also MUCH wider as well as longer because obviously, if your tall, your also fat........

i keep meaning to watch this vid as i keep coming across this thread at work


----------



## Panterica (Feb 7, 2009)

killer vid


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome man. Sweet you got in GW. Plus that's a killer axe in your hands.

Only thing that's really wierd about that article was for some reason they called the JP sig a musicman John Petrucci, homemade telecaster.

Like the guy who wrote the little box thought that a musician named John Petrucci made a telecaster in his house.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 7, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Awesome man. Sweet you got in GW. Plus that's a killer axe in your hands.
> 
> Only thing that's really wierd about that article was for some reason they called the JP sig a musicman John Petrucci, homemade telecaster.
> 
> Like the guy who wrote the little box thought that a musician named John Petrucci made a telecaster in his house.




Thanks dude! No the guy that wrote it meant that Travis' 2 main guitars were a JP Musicman and a custom Telecaster. Travis made a his own custom Telecaster from scratch... the guy probably should have written it with a "and" instead of just a comma. : )


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 8, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Thanks dude! No the guy that wrote it meant that Travis' 2 main guitars were a JP Musicman and a custom Telecaster. Travis made a his own custom Telecaster from scratch... the guy probably should have written it with a "and" instead of just a comma. : )


 
Ah definitely got me on that one 

Either way congrats. Both on having one of the sexiest guitars on this forum and for getting recognized in GW. You're playing is very good and I like all the music of yours that you have posted. I'll definitely try to pickup the album. I haven't bought a new album since Zero Phase Order so it's time to throw something new in the cd player.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Chris: 

Congrats on that man ! I picked up your CD from iTunes quite sometime back and loved it. I enjoy the tapping and the riffs you guys have. Great break for you !

Cheers and best of luck.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 10, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Ah definitely got me on that one
> 
> Either way congrats. Both on having one of the sexiest guitars on this forum and for getting recognized in GW. You're playing is very good and I like all the music of yours that you have posted. I'll definitely try to pickup the album. I haven't bought a new album since Zero Phase Order so it's time to throw something new in the cd player.



Haha, yeah dude, when I read it too, there should have definitely been a "and" in there.

And very cool, you wont be disappointed with the new album! Well with the production at least, haha. We had a lot more time to write this record so I think the writing is a lot more top notch. We should be posting another new song today actually. 



rahul_mukerji said:


> Hey Chris:
> 
> Congrats on that man ! I picked up your CD from iTunes quite sometime back and loved it. I enjoy the tapping and the riffs you guys have. Great break for you !
> 
> Cheers and best of luck.



Awesome and thanks a lot! We definitely all appreciate the support!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nick said:


> lol im 6'6 xl or xxl all the way.
> 
> what annoys me is that most of the time the bigger shirts are also MUCH wider as well as longer because obviously, if your tall, your also fat........
> 
> i keep meaning to watch this vid as i keep coming across this thread at work



+1, I am 6'8".


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 10, 2009)

saw the actual magazine article today. Very cool man. You also managed to get in the same issue with a Loomis Interview also with some tablature from Zero Order Phase. So the ERG guys got some awesome props in this magazine.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2009)

Very cool stuff, Chris! Looks like you're one of the few people who put an additional high string on your 8. What gauges do you use? i.e. do you have a 9 set with a low 56 and a high .006, or...?


----------



## Diogene303 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool .......the tapping lesson is sweet !


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 12, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Very cool stuff, Chris! Looks like you're one of the few people who put an additional high string on your 8. What gauges do you use? i.e. do you have a 9 set with a low 56 and a high .006, or...?



I use a pack of 7 string 10's. and then individual 08 for the HIGH G.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 17, 2009)

when i got my mag in the mail the cd was broke in half.  no tab


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 18, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> when i got my mag in the mail the cd was broke in half.  no tab



I have a bunch of extra copies. Hit me up through 
[email protected]
with your address and I'll send you out the cd rom. 

I'll be releasing a tab book for the entire new album in about a month. I wrote out a lot of my 8 string parts out on a 7 string (some parts way harder to play and some of the chords will be without a few notes). But there is still tons and tons of material for all those interested. As well as all of the second guitar, on 7 string.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 18, 2009)

how is the tension of the .08 in that tuning?


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome video, love your music man, keep it up.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> how is the tension of the .08 in that tuning?



Its great. 



70Seven said:


> Awesome video, love your music man, keep it up.



thanks a lot! I will try my best.


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2009)

WHOA! Awesome chris! i bet you are on cloud 9 right now haha!
Im really glad this happened, you are a ridiculously talented guitarist and so is the rest of your band, its only right you get due recognition!!
Congrats bro!


----------



## Holy Katana (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm listening to "The Great Plains" right now on your MySpace. I'm kind of burned out on instrumental rock, but this is fantastic. I like a nice melody, and especially one with a good sense of space. You and Travis seem to know when to play and when not to play, something a lot of instrumental guitarists don't know. I'm definitely going to pick the new album up when I can.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 19, 2009)

bulb said:


> WHOA! Awesome chris! i bet you are on cloud 9 right now haha!
> Im really glad this happened, you are a ridiculously talented guitarist and so is the rest of your band, its only right you get due recognition!!
> Congrats bro!



Thanks bulby! Appreciate it. I definitely am. Nuts a being in a magazine that I read as a kid first starting out on guitar! Hit me up on the space with you guys progress! We still need to play/tour together sometime



Holy Katana said:


> Wow, I'm listening to "The Great Plains" right now on your MySpace. I'm kind of burned out on instrumental rock, but this is fantastic. I like a nice melody, and especially one with a good sense of space. You and Travis seem to know when to play and when not to play, something a lot of instrumental guitarists don't know. I'm definitely going to pick the new album up when I can.



Thanks a lot. We definitely try our best on when and when not to play. No solos are ever to long and we try and write more "listen-able" songs than just teched out crazy nonsense even though I do still like some of that stuff, but just not it our band. Appreciate the compliment, glad to bring freshness to your instrumental catalogue!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 19, 2009)

Did they focus on your friend playing the piece so as not to confuse their readers with your high A when they are trying to learn the piece?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome work dude! Good to see you guys getting some pub. I've dug the shit out of Monument ever since I got it. I talked to you on myspace awhile back about the sherman, and I think I'm going to get one next year. When are you guys playing in or around Dallas? I'd love to share the stage with you dudes!


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 22, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Did they focus on your friend playing the piece so as not to confuse their readers with your high A when they are trying to learn the piece?



Yep. At first I was like, ummm where is my guitar, so people could see how we do the layering part. Then thought about it more, definitely why. 



mattofvengeance said:


> Awesome work dude! Good to see you guys getting some pub. I've dug the shit out of Monument ever since I got it. I talked to you on myspace awhile back about the sherman, and I think I'm going to get one next year. When are you guys playing in or around Dallas? I'd love to share the stage with you dudes!



Thanks a lot dude! We're going to be touring with Protest The Hero, Misery Signals and The Number 12 in April. There is a date in Dallas then. When you see dates go up on our page hit me up through myspace and I'll get you in contact with the promoter for that show and you can try and your get band on it.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 22, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Thanks a lot dude! We're going to be touring with Protest The Hero, Misery Signals and The Number 12 in April. There is a date in Dallas then. When you see dates go up on our page hit me up through myspace and I'll get you in contact with the promoter for that show and you can try and your get band on it.



Holy shit man! I haven't heard of the Number 12, but I love Protest the Hero and Misery Signals. I need to catch this show. I will do my best to catch it in either Chicago or St. Louis.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 22, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Holy shit man! I haven't heard of the Number 12, but I love Protest the Hero and Misery Signals. I need to catch this show. I will do my best to catch it in either Chicago or St. Louis.



Dude! no date in either one of those cities. Its Denver and to the west. We'll be touring more, just not with that package.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 22, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Dude! no date in either one of those cities. Its Denver and to the west. We'll be touring more, just not with that package.



Will you be somewhere in northern CA or the bay area with Protest? That would be amazing


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Feb 22, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Dude! no date in either one of those cities. Its Denver and to the west. We'll be touring more, just not with that package.



Damn you!


----------



## S-O (Feb 22, 2009)

I ordered the CD + Shirt, now the wait begins.


----------



## msherman (Feb 23, 2009)

Couple of shots of Michael`s guitar completed.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 23, 2009)

Om nom nom .

Gorgeous work Mike, another brilliant looking superstrat...

I see this shape everywhere, have you done any other superstrat-inspired designs?


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 23, 2009)

That is jaw droppingly gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 24, 2009)

dammit it came out awesome, I'm playing that sucker this Saturday during his lesson with me. I'll make sure to take a lot more pictures and post a new thread. I'm sure a lot of people have no idea there are pictures here.


----------



## Fler (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow man, thats pretty damn gorgeous. Imagining that would look sexayyyy as a multi-scale guitar.


----------



## wakndeback (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike is truly an artist at building guitars.

That one is mine and he defiantly captured what I had in mind for this guitar.

Truly awesome work. Def. the man to go with for guitars

Thanks!

Can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## Mike_F (Feb 24, 2009)

This thread inspired me to grab that STS album with what was left of my iTunes card frrom x-mas.

Great stuff Chris, it's a really refreshing break from all the brootalz i usually listen to!


----------



## larry (Feb 25, 2009)

i must place an order by july...
by the way mike, what's the 
waiting list looking like?
errr... perhaps that should be
discussed via pm???


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 25, 2009)

i saw the sherman and was like holyshit, i cant believe someone who got in guitarworld is playing it, but i didnt know you were a forum member too! grats bro.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike_F said:


> This thread inspired me to grab that STS album with what was left of my iTunes card frrom x-mas.
> 
> Great stuff Chris, it's a really refreshing break from all the brootalz i usually listen to!



Thanks a lot. Itunes!



MorbidTravis said:


> i saw the sherman and was like holyshit, i cant believe someone who got in guitarworld is playing it, but i didnt know you were a forum member too! grats bro.



Thanks, yeah I'm sure Mike's email inbox is swamped now because of it. Mine has been quite full of emails about Sherman's as well. Asking about all the details and how to order. Its been nuts, but when that stuff is in a magazine that normally sell over 200,000 copies a month, thats expected. Its been crazy. Revolver's featured article on us came out this month, so multiple everything!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 26, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Thanks a lot. Itunes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah I'm sure Mike's email inbox is swamped now because of it. Mine has been quite full of emails about Sherman's as well. Asking about all the details and how to order. Its been nuts, but when that stuff is in a magazine that normally sell over 200,000 copies a month, thats expected. Its been crazy. Revolver's featured article on us came out this month, so multiple everything!



lol im defenitly one who messaged mike, but ive also been planning on a custom guitar for a while and decided to go with sherman.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Mar 1, 2009)

ChrisLetchford said:


> dammit it came out awesome, I'm playing that sucker this Saturday during his lesson with me. I'll make sure to take a lot more pictures and post a new thread. I'm sure a lot of people have no idea there are pictures here.



Hi Chris,

Did you manage to take a few pictures?


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 3, 2009)

hotrodded_wooden_ mill said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Did you manage to take a few pictures?



He went out of town on Saturday. He is scheduled for a makeup lesson this week. I will not for get to post them, promise!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 3, 2009)

What's the nut width on your Shermans Chris?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 3, 2009)

I want a Sherman now lol


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't remember. I'll have to measure it. I think I told Mike 60 millimeters when I ordered it. But I think it arrived a little wider.... which I liked. Don't look to deep into that, because I'm not completely sure on that information haha.


----------

